# ATI GPUs werden bei Globalfoundries in 28nm gefertigt



## Freestyler808 (20. April 2010)

Nun ist es bestätigt, die GPUs werden bei Globalfoundries gefertig und nicht bei TSMC. AMDs CEO Dirk Meyer bestätigete dies. 
Erste 28nm Chips für Endprodukte werden voraussichtlich im ersten oder zweiten Quartal 2011 gefertigt.

Der 28nm-Bulk-Prozess soll in zwei verschiedenen Varianten verfügbar sein:

Einmal als "28nm-HP" (High Performance) - hauptsächlich für Mikrochips der Bereiche Grafik, DTV, Set-Top-Boxen,  Digitale Videorekorder,  Massenspeicher und Server, zum anderen als  "28nm-SLP" (Super Low Power) - vorwiegend für Chips im Bereich der  drahtlosen Mobil-Geräte wie zum Beispiel Smartphones, mobile  Spielekonsolen, Digitalkameras und verschiedenste Gadgets.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle:

Hardwareluxx - Bestätigt: AMD wird GPUs in 28 nm bei Globalfoundries fertigen lassen
ATI to Build 28nm Graphics Chips at Globalfoundries - X-bit labs


----------



## Bääängel (20. April 2010)

Dann wird auf den Chips made in Germany draufstehen.


----------



## 0Martin21 (20. April 2010)

^^ könnte man ja dann sagen super Chips, weil Made in Germany ist gut!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. April 2010)

Nach dem Problemen mit TSMC 40nm absolut die richtige Entscheidung


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2010)

Klingt nicht schlecht, mal sehen, wie gut die dann werden und obs keine Probleme mit der Fertigung gibt.


----------



## Two-Face (20. April 2010)

Meine Erwartungen sind da nicht soooo groß, GF hat bis jetzt nur Handychips gefertigt.


----------



## 0Martin21 (20. April 2010)

das wird wohl jetzt immer so sein, weil das verdammt kleine Maße sind und was die jatzt schon in 40nm-Bereich für aufwand haben wird noch mal so viel werden.


----------



## -NTB- (20. April 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Meine Erwartungen sind da nicht soooo groß, GF hat bis jetzt nur Handychips gefertigt.



positiv denken

no pessimismus please


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. April 2010)

Wird schon laufen - kann ja nur besser als bei TSMC werden


----------



## killuah (20. April 2010)

Na nach dem 40nm desaster gut, hoffentlich wirds dann nicht so schlecht bezüglich der Verfügbarkeit aussehen.


----------



## thysol (20. April 2010)

Freestyler808 schrieb:


> Erste 28nm Chips für Endprodukte werden voraussichtlich im ersten oder zweiten Quartal 2011 gefertigt.



Kommt den dann noch Southern Islands in 40nm Q3/Q4 2010?


----------



## 0Martin21 (20. April 2010)

so weit ich weiß ist das doch der  Southern Islandsin 40nm als ersatz für den North Islandsin, der nicht mehr in 32nm sonder in 28nm hergestellt werden soll. Siehe hier wenn ich es nicht falsch verstanden habe.


----------



## Mihajlo (20. April 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Meine Erwartungen sind da nicht soooo groß, GF hat bis jetzt nur Handychips gefertigt.



.... und wo lässt AMD die Phenoms, Thubans etc. produzieren Schlaumeier? 

Aber im Ernst, nachdem TSMC den 32nm Prozess ersatzlos gestrichen hat saß ATI gewaltig in der Patsche mit einem fast fertigen Design (NI), dewegen jetzt GF. Recht so, soll NV sich mit TSMC rumschlagen ...


----------



## jaramund (20. April 2010)

Mihajlo schrieb:


> .... und wo lässt AMD die Phenoms, Thubans etc. produzieren Schlaumeier?


besser gesagt in welchen Fabriken..

zufälligerweise die, die zum Teil Wafer produzieren, auf denen ALLE platzierten CPUs nutzbar sind...


----------



## mixxed_up (20. April 2010)

Geil wäre ja wenn nV dann auch bald bei GF fertigen lässt wenn die gut mit ihren Prozessen klar kommen. Dann hat TSMC 2 große Kunden verloren. Aber das wird zumindest vorerst nicht passieren.


----------



## timee95 (20. April 2010)

Das ALLE CPUs nutzbar sind glaube ich nicht(auch nicht durch Recycling in X3 etc). Ich lasse mich aber gern eines besseren belehren.
Ich hoffe mal, dass GF die Yield raten einigermaße gut hinbekommt (damit mein ich um einiges besser als TSMC immoment) und Arbeitsplätze in Deutschland gesichert werden.
mfg timee


----------



## 0Martin21 (20. April 2010)

Ich denke mal auch das es so ist, zumal die Anlangen in Deutschland ja noch recht neu ist und daher auch sehr modern in der Reinigung der Luft/Wasser ist. Das ist ja meist der grund für Fehler.


----------



## mixxed_up (20. April 2010)

Schlechter als bei TSMC kann es wie gesagt nicht werden.


----------



## 0Martin21 (20. April 2010)

klar mit nur 20% oder noch weniger!


----------



## Dexter02 (20. April 2010)

hiho,
werden die CPUs für uns dann günstiger? Ich meine dann fallen doch die langen Transportwege für uns weg usw....

MFG 
Dexter02


----------



## 0Martin21 (20. April 2010)

ne, das liegt an der Ausbeute und an dem Marketing, was die haben wollen die Transportkosten sind nicht die Welt. Ich glaube ein Contener kostet so max. 3000,-€ für die Reise nach China oder hier her. Und was passen da an CPUs rein. da kommen die kosten wohl nur auf 5% insgesammt wenn überhaupt so viel.


----------



## Alte-Schule (20. April 2010)

Dexter02 schrieb:


> hiho,
> werden die CPUs für uns dann günstiger? Ich meine dann fallen doch die langen Transportwege für uns weg usw....
> 
> MFG
> Dexter02



Du kannst dann nach Dresden zum Werksverkauf fahren.


----------



## jojo0077 (20. April 2010)

timee95 schrieb:


> Das ALLE CPUs nutzbar sind glaube ich nicht(auch nicht durch Recycling in X3 etc). Ich lasse mich aber gern eines besseren belehren.
> Ich hoffe mal, dass GF die Yield raten einigermaße gut hinbekommt (damit mein ich um einiges besser als TSMC immoment) und Arbeitsplätze in Deutschland gesichert werden.
> mfg timee



Die Yields bei Global Fundries sind in der Tat mehr als überdurchschnittlich. Wenn nicht sogar fast die besten Weltweit.
Wen es interessiert kann hier weiterlesen.

"Yet, we were told that the number of working dies per wafer is "industry leading".

What was interesting was noticing multiple "zero-defect wafers", i.e. wafers that had 100% yield. We saw multiple 100% yielding wafers with commercial products as well as wafers with less than 10 defects. The term "German precision" definitely applies here."

Wie das ganze dann im 28nm-Prozess aussehen wird kann natürlich noch keiner sagen.


----------



## 0Martin21 (20. April 2010)

Alte-Schule schrieb:


> Du kannst dann nach Dresden zum Werksverkauf fahren.




das wärs doch mal!


----------



## jaramund (20. April 2010)

jojo0077 schrieb:


> Die Yields bei Global Fundries sind in der Tat mehr als überdurchschnittlich. Wenn nicht sogar fast die besten Weltweit.
> Wen es interessiert kann hier weiterlesen.




Genau darauf bezog ich mich. Hätte den Link jetzt auch gepostet.
Jedoch wären da mal Zahlen von anderen Herstellern interessant.

Und mit dem Werksverkauf wird es wohl nix da ja nur die Dies in DD hergestellt werden. Der Zusammenbau zur funktionierenden CPU ist in Taiwan/Malaysia (?) bin mir grad nicht sicher, aber auf jeden Fall in Asien.


----------



## Rollora (20. April 2010)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> ^^ könnte man ja dann sagen super Chips, weil Made in Germany ist gut!


ach ist das so? Hab von der Regel noch nie gelesen...

Was mich viel mehr beunruhigt: Testproduktion im 1h 2011? das heißt dann wohl bis 2012 warten bis da mal was auf den Markt kommt....
Aber andererseits erhöht es die Lebensdauer meiner schon 6 Monate alten 5850 



Mr__47 schrieb:


> Die logischste Entscheidung
> Tja, Pech für TSMC wenn man sich son Patzer erlaubt
> Obs mit GF besser wird is eine andere Frage



ein Jahrelanger auftragsfertiger, der viel Erfahrung hat (TSMC) gegen einen Hersteller, der bisher nur eigene Chips gefertigt hat und selbst mit diesen Probleme hat (stichwort kaum in die Gänge gekommener 65nm Prozess). Hmmmm
Ich glaub, das ist sogar eine sehr berechtigte Frage


----------



## Mr__47 (20. April 2010)

Die logischste Entscheidung  
Tja, Pech für TSMC wenn man sich son Patzer erlaubt 
Obs mit GF besser wird is eine andere Frage


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. April 2010)

Wenn AMD noch Ram herstellen würde und HDD, NTs und Gehäuse.

Könnte man eine Only AMD Pc kaufen das wäre Geil !


Aber ich freu mich das denn Ati chips bei (Sachsen) hergestellt werden. Das sicht die Jobs der der Leute dort das ist echt Super !


----------



## 0Martin21 (20. April 2010)

Rollora schrieb:


> ach ist das so? Hab von der Regel noch nie gelesen...
> 
> Was mich viel mehr beunruhigt: Testproduktion im 1h 2011? das heißt dann wohl bis 2012 warten bis da mal was auf den Markt kommt....
> Aber andererseits erhöht es die Lebensdauer meiner schon 6 Monate alten 5850




Warum gibt es denn Made in Germany?! ees kommt von den Britten im/nach den 1. WW sie wollten damit die deutschen Produkte auf dem Internationalen Markt schlecht machen, da waren die Sachen noch nicht so gut und Deutschland stand nicht für gute Qualität. Jetzt ist es immer noch so das Made in Germany für gute Qualität steht.


----------



## Stricherstrich (20. April 2010)

Man kann nur hoffen.


----------



## Dexter02 (20. April 2010)

hiho,
wäre wohl zu einfach gewesen mit dem Preis 
Nochmal Danke für die teilweise recht kompetenten Antworten. Auch der Humor hier in diesem Forum kommt nicht zu kurz. Es macht immer wieder Spaß eure Texte zu lesen. Wir sehen uns dann in Dresden beim Werksverkauf xD

MFG
Dexter02


----------



## 0Martin21 (20. April 2010)

das ist ja auch ab und an so gewollt!


----------



## Rollora (21. April 2010)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> Warum gibt es denn Made in Germany?! ees kommt von den Britten im/nach den 1. WW sie wollten damit die deutschen Produkte auf dem Internationalen Markt schlecht machen, da waren die Sachen noch nicht so gut und Deutschland stand nicht für gute Qualität. Jetzt ist es immer noch so das Made in Germany für gute Qualität steht.


Eigentlich schon lange nicht mehr. Und bitte auf die Rechtschreibun, Satzstellung achten, bis auf deinen letzten Satz hab ich nicht verstanden worums dir geht...


----------



## Mr.Korky (21. April 2010)

Hah das gibt druck auf den markt!!

aber denke das dann die nächste nvidia generation ab start gut verfügbar ist!
wenn die sich nicht mehr die straßen mit ati teilen müssen können die liefern wie sau
und tsmc muss nvidia halten sonst gehen die pleite 

positiv wenn bei amd durch eigenfertigung was mehr geld im hause bleibt
hoffentlich bekommen die das gebiemt in aussreichender stückzahl


----------



## Partybu3 (21. April 2010)

das is mal ne news die mir zusagt. gibt ja in letzter zeit ned so arg viele davon. es geht halt nix über deutsche gründlichkeit bei der arbeit


----------



## h_tobi (21. April 2010)

Besser spät als nie, die hätten schon lange umsteigen sollen, dann wären die aktuellen Karten bestimmt besser gelaufen.


----------



## BigBoymann (21. April 2010)

Ich versuche es mal mit gemischten Gefühlen zu sehen. 

Sicherlich hat TSMC einige aktuelle Probleme mit der Yield Rate, ich denke aber auch nach wie vor, dass TSMC vorrangig NV beliefert. Ist aber auch nur so ein Gefühl, aber wir werden bald sehen wie gut verfügbar die neuen NV Karten sind. 

Aber für AMD macht es doch def. Sinn auf ein eigenes Werk umzusteigen, sie tragen mehr Risiko haben aber auch deutlich mehr Einfluss. 

Dazu muss man ja nunmal wirklich sagen, dass GF mittlerweile einen echt guten Job macht, man sehe sich nur die aktuellen Yield Raten an, die liegen bei weitem über denen von TSMC und so weit ich weiß auch jenseits der Raten die Intel schafft. Das macht doch Mut.


----------



## riedochs (21. April 2010)

Macht für AMD Sinn, schließlich hält man ja noch Anteile an GF.


----------



## topbert (21. April 2010)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> Warum gibt es denn Made in Germany?! ees kommt von den Britten im/nach den 1. WW sie wollten damit die deutschen Produkte auf dem Internationalen Markt schlecht machen, da waren die Sachen noch nicht so gut und Deutschland stand nicht für gute Qualität. Jetzt ist es immer noch so das Made in Germany für gute Qualität steht.



Stimmt! Fast! War aber noch vor dem 1. WK, in der Zeit der Hochindustrialisierung, und da v.a. in der Frühphase. Später haben die Deutschen sehr schnell eine vergleichbar bessere Qualität geliefert, weshalb das Siegel dann zu einem Vorteil für deutsche Produkte wurde.

Und wenn ich micht richtig erinnere ging es unter anderem um Tafelbesteck, welches die Deutschen von den Briten kopiert haben, natürlich ohne das teure Sterling Silber als Werkstoff einzusetzten, weshalb die Dinger eine viel geringere Qualität hatten.

Daran sieht man aber vor allem, dass das Kopieren von erfolgreichen Konkurrenzprodukten in der Zeit der Industrialisierung total normal war. Nur so konnte sich überhaupt so schnell das Industriesystem durchsetzen. Und China macht das heute genauso! Die haben viel nachzuholen und lernen durch Kopieren. Das Ergebnis sind zum Beispiel die Chinaautos, die erst eine sehr schlechte Qualität ablieferten. Aber in ein paar Jahren werden die zu einer echten Konkurrenz!

So....[Geschichtslehrer-Modus OFF]


----------



## Medcha (21. April 2010)

Moin!

Einmal ein Einwurf zum Thema "Transportkosten":
Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass der Transportkostenanteil bei einer Flasche Wein aus Chile, die für 3-4 Euro im Laden verkauft wird, bei 8 Cent liegt. Zieht euch das ma rein! Das Ding ist vorher um die halbe Welt geflogen. Transport ist also recht billig heutzutage. Scheiß auf die Umwelt ich verblas ma Tonnen an Sprit, damit man jeden Mist verkaufen kann. Ein ganz problematischer Umstand, dank Globalisierung der Märkte. Und damit der Kreislauf geschlossen wird von mir: der Müll, der dann in Nordamerika und Europa anfällt(z.T. durch eben diese Produkte aus der Ferne), wird dann wieder in irgendwelche armen Länder "exportiert". Dann können diese Menschen auf den Müllhalden dort weiter leben, toll, ne!

Back to topic: Zumal die Grafikkarten Hersteller doch in Ostasien sind müssen die Chips also doppelte Wege gehen. In Dresden werden ja keine Grafikkarten gefertigt, oder? Da wird doch nur der GPU hergestellt. Also Vorteile hat das für uns Deutsche nicht, außer ein paar Arbeitsplätze. Mal sehen wann die dann weg sind...
So wie diese Ausgliederung von GF verstanden habe, ist das wahrscheinlich von Anfang an geplant gewesen, irgendwann umzusteigen. Immerhin geht der Profit jetzt in eigene Tasche(AMD) und nicht zu TSMC. Technik ist die eine Sache(Yieldraten müssen gut sein, OK), aber am Ende zählt die wieder nur die Kohle. Glaubt es mir...


----------



## Genghis99 (21. April 2010)

Jo - das steht seit Jahren auf den CPU. Assembled in Malaysia oder Phillipines. In Dresden wird/wurde immer das Silizium gefertigt, für die "niederen" Arbeiten wie das Auflöten auf das Trägersubstrat hat man die niedrigen Personalkosten in Asien genutzt.
Ist ja auch egal, aus dem Montagewerk in Asien ist es dann nicht so weit zu den Kartenherstellern in Taiwan und China.

Aber - war das Thema nicht "Globalisierung" sondern Global Foundaries ?
Vielleicht hab ich das überlesen - aber 28nm Produktion in Dresden ? Nicht, das ich gehört hätte, das GF oder AMD dort Millionen Euro investiert hätten um die neue 28nm Fertigung aufzubauen.
Wo GF die 28nm FAB aufbaut, ist mir unbekannt, muss mir entgangen sein.


----------



## Wargrown (21. April 2010)

@ Medcha

Die Flasche Wein ist aber sicherlich nicht allein um die Welt gereist.


----------



## AndyCTDP (21. April 2010)

Baut GF nicht in den USA ne neue Fab? Weil soviel ich weiß die Fab in Dresden "nur" 45 nm für die CPU's drauf hat....


----------



## monster23 (21. April 2010)

Nicht schlecht, somit steht komendes Jahr einer 6890er nichts mehr im Weg. Schneller, Kühler und weniger Strom - optimal.


----------



## Icejester (21. April 2010)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> ^^ könnte man ja dann sagen super Chips, weil Made in Germany ist gut!



Naja. Wenn Du in Deuschland Mist zusammenbaust, ist der nicht automatisch gut, nur weil er in Deutschland zusammengebaut wurde.  Aber Ati und AMD machen ja momentan eher keinen Mist.


----------



## Rollora (21. April 2010)

Ach ja was manche auch nicht einsehen wollen: Global Foundries fertigt ja nicht nur in Deutschland.

Und wenn man den Einschätzungen von 3dcenter glauben darf (die immer SEHR SEHR gut informiert sind, weil sich die Leute dort mit der Materie deutlich besser auskennen bzw nicht nur einen Artikel über was schreiben was schon woanders steht, sondern eben eine eigene Meinung schreiben können, weil sie das studiert haben), dann werden bei GF sowieso nur die Lowkostchips gefertigt am Anfang und AMD wird bei BEIDEN produzieren (also TSMC und GF)


----------



## Brzeczek (21. April 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Meine Erwartungen sind da nicht soooo groß, GF hat bis jetzt nur Handychips gefertigt.




...AMD CPU`s auch...


----------



## 0Martin21 (21. April 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Naja. Wenn Du in Deuschland Mist zusammenbaust, ist der nicht automatisch gut, nur weil er in Deutschland zusammengebaut wurde.  Aber Ati und AMD machen ja momentan eher keinen Mist.




Das ist klar, aber international denken viele Firmen und Leute immer noch so. ich hoffe ja das es sich einige Firmen aus Deutschland wieder zusammen reißen und guite bis sehr gute Produkte liefern.


----------



## Amigo (21. April 2010)

Rollora schrieb:


> Ach ja was manche auch nicht einsehen wollen: Global Foundries fertigt ja nicht nur in Deutschland.
> 
> Und wenn man den Einschätzungen von 3dcenter glauben darf (die immer SEHR SEHR gut informiert sind, weil sich die Leute dort mit der Materie deutlich besser auskennen bzw nicht nur einen Artikel über was schreiben was schon woanders steht, sondern eben eine eigene Meinung schreiben können, weil sie das studiert haben), dann werden bei GF sowieso nur die Lowkostchips gefertigt am Anfang und AMD wird bei BEIDEN produzieren (also TSMC und GF)


Weil sie studiert haben... ah ja... und eine eigene Meinung haben. 
PCGH schreibt nur ab, schon klar, sags doch! 
Nicht persönlich gemeint, aber ich musste doch schmunzeln...


----------



## Meza100 (21. April 2010)

Also ich hoffe voll drauf, dass GF es viel besser macht als TSMC XD
Nochmal so ein Disaster und dann fallen die kunden von amd noch ab. aber mich freuts, dass sie jetzt GF damit beauftragt haben (Made in Germany  ).


----------



## Bääängel (21. April 2010)

AndyCTDP schrieb:


> Baut GF nicht in den USA ne neue Fab? Weil soviel ich weiß die Fab in Dresden "nur" 45 nm für die CPU's drauf hat....



In Dresden wird sowohl 45nm als auch 28 nm gefertigt.


----------



## AndyCTDP (21. April 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> In Dresden wird sowohl 45nm als auch 28 nm gefertigt.



Ah ok wieder ein Stück schlauer


----------



## ATB (21. April 2010)

Allein mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir, dass AMD den richtigen Schritt gemacht hat.
GF ist mir irgendwie vertrauenserweckender als TSMC. Vielleicht wird "Made in Germany" noch mal alle Ehre gemacht.


----------



## SGD (21. April 2010)

DD FTW!!!

hoffn wir das es klappt


----------



## Genghis99 (21. April 2010)

Muss klappen. Nur wenn beide Grafikhersteller nicht von einem Chipwerk abhängig sind, gibt es echte Konkurrenz. Das haben wir ja wohl in den letzten 6 Monaten auf die harte Tour gelernt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. April 2010)

Nunja, wenn der eine Chip Fertiger dann Probleme hat, der andere nicht, ist der betroffende Chip Designer ziemlich im Haufen...


----------



## 0Martin21 (21. April 2010)

Leute seht mal in den News von PCGH rein da haben die schon wieder ein Thema aufgemacht, in dem es um das gleiche geht wie hier, finde ich irgend wie nicht gut das die nicht gleich das hier her berbinden und immer ein eigenes auf machen, wenn die das zumindest mit dem Komentaren verbinden würden das es hier weiter gehen würde. aber nein, geht wohl nicht. Das ist mir jetzt schon des öffteren hier aufgefallen in letzter Zeit.


----------



## Mihajlo (21. April 2010)

Der i.d.R. gut informierte Charlie @S|A meldet heute das ATI Southern Island (40nm @TSMC) kürzlich den Tape-Out hatte. Game over for Nvidia ->SemiAccurate :: ATI's Southern Islands tapes out
Also gibt's vorrausichtlich im September neue Karten.


----------



## Wargrown (21. April 2010)

Vielleicht gibs ja von der 6000er Serie ein T(TSMC) und ein G(GF) Edition, der Vergleich währe mal interessant fände ich  .


----------



## Hugo78 (21. April 2010)

Mihajlo schrieb:


> Der i.d.R. gut informierte Charlie @S|A meldet heute das ATI Southern Island (40nm @TSMC) kürzlich den Tape-Out hatte. Game over for Nvidia ->SemiAccurate :: ATI's Southern Islands tapes out
> Also gibt's vorrausichtlich im September neue Karten.



Och Gott, Charlie wieder mit seiner einseitigen Schwarzseher Mentalität.

Nehmen wir mal an, es trifft alles so ein und der kleinste im Dreikampf zwischen Intel-AMD-NV verliert, dann ist AMD halt allein im High-End Graka Segment.

Ich werd mich dann diebisch über das Gejammer unser Studentenfraktion freuen, sobald die mitbekommen, das es eine 6850/7850 nicht unter 350€  statt 200€ gibt. 
Denn auch AMD hat Gesellschafter, die für ihre Investion in AMD, am ende Gewinn erwarten.

Und bei einem totalem Gameover für NV steht Intel schon vor der Tür und kauft die Reste auf.
Was glaubst du wie lange es dann zb. noch Crossfiresupport für Intel Mobos geben dürfte?


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (22. April 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Meine Erwartungen sind da nicht soooo groß, GF hat bis jetzt nur Handychips gefertigt.


 
Ich glaub auch nicht das sie sooo viel Erfahrung haben.

TSMC wir mit Nvidia sicher am Produktionsprozess feilen/üben gg dann haben sie sicher Verteile mit dem noch feineren Prozess.

Wenn bei der GTX480 der gesperrte Bereich funtioniert dann muss sich ATI sowieso warm anziehen. Ob feinere Prozess dann hilft gegene GTX480 mit schnellerem Speicher...ich glaub nicht.

lg


----------



## Partybu3 (22. April 2010)

abwarten kinder und tee trinken. erst wenn es ergebnisse gibt kann ma sich darüber den kopf zerbrechen, im mom is alles reine spekulation.


----------



## BigBoymann (22. April 2010)

Spieler911 GTA4 schrieb:


> Ich glaub auch nicht das sie sooo viel Erfahrung haben.
> 
> TSMC wir mit Nvidia sicher am Produktionsprozess feilen/üben gg dann haben sie sicher Verteile mit dem noch feineren Prozess.
> 
> ...




Klingt schon sehr NV Lastig dein Kommentar.

Aber dagegen haltend kann man ja einfach mal in den Raum werfen, dass die ATI Karten durchaus in der Lage sind mit 1000Mhz zu laufen, das bringt auch 15% und mehr bringen NV Register auch nicht. 

Wenn der Island Chip kommt muss NV irgendetwas in der Hinterhand haben, denn dann werden denke ich mal 30-40% Mehrleistung in Rahmen des machbaren sein. Wir sehen ja bereits jetzt, dass selektierte Chips einiges an Takt bringen können, dafür werden sie dann zwar lauter, aber gehen und bringen tun sies. Meine läuft mittlerweile auf 955Mhz mit Stock Kühler, ich liege also gleichauf mit einer NV bei der eigentlich auf Grund der Lastaufnahme keine Übertaktung mehr möglich ist. 
So sollte ein neuer Chip dann entweder mehr ROPs erhalten oder aber der Takt gewaltig nach oben schnellen. Dazu wird 2GB denke ich die Standardaustattung werden, denn auch DDR5 macht gerade einen Schritt in die kleinere Fertigungsstruktur durch. 
Meine Vermutung lautet (reine Vermutung):
HD6870:Ciptakt um die 1000Mhz Marke, Speichertakt um die 1500Mhz Marke, Bandbreite nach wie vor 256bit und vieleicht packen sie ja noch ein paar ROPs oben drauf.


----------



## tm0975 (22. April 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Meine Erwartungen sind da nicht soooo groß, GF hat bis jetzt nur Handychips gefertigt.



und paar millionen cpus....


----------



## Hadruhne (22. April 2010)

Wir Gamer sind schwer getroffen von dem fehlenden Preiskampf auf dem Markt. Wird Zeit das sich daran wieder was ändert.


----------



## TAZ (22. April 2010)

Spieler911 GTA4 schrieb:


> Wenn bei der GTX480 der gesperrte Bereich funtioniert dann muss sich ATI sowieso warm anziehen. Ob feinere Prozess dann hilft gegene GTX480 mit schnellerem Speicher...ich glaub nicht.



Das Netzteil wird auch schon von alleine so richtig warm... 

Mit anderen Worten, ein voller 512 Shader Fermi sprengt jede PCIe-Spezifikation und ist garantiert auch nur schwer kühlbar. (Außer vllt. Triple- oder Quadslotkühler.)


----------



## mixxed_up (22. April 2010)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Och Gott, Charlie wieder mit seiner einseitigen Schwarzseher Mentalität.
> 
> Nehmen wir mal an, es trifft alles so ein und der kleinste im Dreikampf zwischen Intel-AMD-NV verliert, dann ist AMD halt allein im High-End Graka Segment.
> 
> ...



Hast du es immer noch nicht kapiert?
INTEL KANN NV NICHT AUFKAUFEN!


----------



## Mihajlo (22. April 2010)

Leider wird's für NV im Moment zappenduster, deswegen fällt auch der Preiskampf_ (heul)_ aus. 
Chipsätze? Vorbei! Mobile? Tegra - _lol_, GPU? GrillForce™!_* rofl!*_ Wenn sie es jetzt schaffen sich auch mal klein zu machen (oder ein geniales GPU-Design hervorzaubern), haben sie vielleicht nochmal 'ne Chance, einfach meine Einschätzung.


----------



## HCN (23. April 2010)

Bald ist doch eh Schicht im Schacht, denn kleiner gehts irgendwann nimmer und dann müssen sie sich was ganz neues einfallen lassen um die Leistung zu erhöhen als das ewig olle "wir machens kleiner dann passt mehr rein" Prinzip nach dem die letzen 20 Jahre gearbeitet wurde, egal obs nun Transistoren oder Cores sind...


----------



## Medcha (23. April 2010)

FX5200-289Mhz schrieb:


> Weil sie studiert haben... ah ja... und eine eigene Meinung haben.
> PCGH schreibt nur ab, schon klar, sags doch!
> Nicht persönlich gemeint, aber ich musste doch schmunzeln...



OK, studiert haben viele, die Mist bauen. Ein Studium ist sicher keine Garantie, aber wenn das tatsächlich Leute vom Fach sind, ist das schon mal besser als einfach nur Journalist zu sein. Die Pfeifen haben lediglich Germanistik(also Deutsch) studiert und noch irgend ein albernes Nebenfach. Da kommt halt wirklich viel Müll heraus, s. Presse ganz allgemein.

Ich bin auch genervt von manchen IT-Seiten. Viele schreiben einfach bereits bekannte News um oder sogar ab und haben keine eigenen Quellen. Das meinte Rollora wohl.? Und über PCGH hat er, glaube ich ganz entfernt zu erinnern, NICHTS gesagt.

@ Gengis99
Hast recht, die "Assembled"-Geschichte hab ich völlig ausgeblendet. Danke für die Info.


----------



## > Devil-X < (23. April 2010)

TAZ schrieb:


> Mit anderen Worten, ein voller 512 Shader Fermi sprengt jede PCIe-Spezifikation und ist garantiert auch nur schwer kühlbar. (Außer vllt. Triple- oder Quadslotkühler.)




Fermi ist einfach nur ein Schlag bis zum Tod. Wenn das so weiter geht mit Nv und ihren riesigen Transistorenmonstern mit ner geschätzten Ausfallrate von 20-30% dann Rest in Peace, Nvidia.


----------



## Two-Face (23. April 2010)

Halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. Nvidia ist einfach zu groß/mächtig, als dass sie den Geist aufgeben.


----------



## 0Martin21 (23. April 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. Nvidia ist einfach zu groß/mächtig, als dass sie den Geist aufgeben.


noch sind die groß und mächtig, aber wie lange noch?


----------



## Freestyler808 (24. April 2010)

hmm wieso denkt ihr ans aufgeben?


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (24. April 2010)

TAZ schrieb:


> Das Netzteil wird auch schon von alleine so richtig warm...
> 
> Mit anderen Worten, ein voller 512 Shader Fermi sprengt jede PCIe-Spezifikation und ist garantiert auch nur schwer kühlbar. (Außer vllt. Triple- oder Quadslotkühler.)


 

Mit etwas modifiziertem Chipdesign ja durchaus machbar das man 30 oder 40 Watt einspart. 300 Watt sind ja erlaubt. Die sie aber im normalen Spielen nicht erreicht. Zwei 8 Polige Anschlusse und die Gaudi kann starten gg

lg


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (24. April 2010)

Genghis99 schrieb:


> Jo - das steht seit Jahren auf den CPU. Assembled in Malaysia oder Phillipines. In Dresden wird/wurde immer das Silizium gefertigt, für die "niederen" Arbeiten wie das Auflöten auf das Trägersubstrat hat man die niedrigen Personalkosten in Asien genutzt.


Asiatinnen haben einfach die feineren Fingerchen zum Verlöten der Dies....


----------



## iGreggy (24. April 2010)

Und die Damen und Herren dort haben auch Technologie die es in Deutschland nicht gibt (siehe Bosch). Mich freut es wenn AMD seine Sachen dort fertigt. Wenn das so weiter geht steigen die Herren noch weit auf


----------



## Wadde (25. April 2010)

Irgendwie denke ich,dass nur AMD/ATI's Fanboys Kommentare schreiben und Nvidia und Intel schlecht machen.Hrt sich jetzt zwar hart an,aber es ist so.

Hoffentlich macht bald GF die 40nm Chips, dann stünde in fast jedem Elektroladen eine HD57../58.. wie früher bei der 4870 und kleiner.


----------



## 0Martin21 (25. April 2010)

es melden sich hier ja keine Intel und Nvidia-Fanboy.


----------

